# LG VL600 4G modem



## novel@ (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey,

I've got a Verizon 4G modem, it identifies as LG VL600.


```
Manufacturer: LG Electronics Inc.
Model: VL600  136
Revision:  S/W VER:  VL600ZV3
ESN: 0x8063C55E
+GCAP: +CIS707-A, +CIS-856, CIS-856-A, +CGSM, +CLTE1
```

Here's related parts from dmesg output:


```
ugen2.2: <LG ELECTRONICSInc> at usbus2
cdce0: <LG ELECTRONICSInc LG UDC-AHB Subsystem, class 2/2, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus2
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
ue0: Ethernet address: 64:99:5d:fb:07:2f
umodem0: <LG ELECTRONICSInc LG UDC-AHB Subsystem, class 2/2, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus2
umodem0: data interface 3, has CM over data, has break
```

I've tried to use an ordinary modem (as umodem seem to create /dev/cuaU0 device for it) with ppp(8) with a config like (found somewhere on internet for other verizon modem):


```
set device /dev/cuaU0
 set speed 230400
 set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
           \"\" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0s7=60 OK \\dATDT\\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT"
 set phone "#777"
 # The authname and authkey are meaningless, but you need to have them set.
 # Verizon's servers don't seem to care what you auth as.
 set authname "doesn't matter"
 set authkey "doesn't matter either"
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 add default HISADDR                    # Add a (sticky) default route

 enable dns
```

But it doesn't work, the modem doesn't response to AT commands at all.

Any suggestion how to make this thing working? I wasn't able to google up anything related to this particular device on FreeBSD.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 19, 2011)

searching "authname" on the forums shows several threads that are similar.  Maybe one or more may suggest a solution.


----------



## novel@ (Sep 22, 2011)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> searching "authname" on the forums shows several threads that are similar.  Maybe one or more may suggest a solution.



This doesn't help unfortunately. All the posts mention different hardware and when I try ppp with my modem it doesn't respond to AT commands in ppp's 'term' mode. Probably some special magic should be performed to make it start working.


----------



## vick (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello,

I've get the prototype of AD600 by LG. dmesg output looks same as post creator write. Under Windows it recognized as two modems and only one of them support AT commands. Did somebody from community write a driver for such devices?

novel@, did you find how to set up your device?


----------

